# Item of the month



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Here we go!!! We are overstocked and looking to clear some inventory. 


How many people would be interested in purchasing an HID kit for their vehicle? If I can get 10-15 people who would interested in this item over the next few days I can offer an additional savings off of the HID kit. 

Please send me a personal message if you are so I can have an idea of how many people would be interested. 

Nissan Accessories & Parts


----------

